# I'm Baack



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm Baaack, all i can say is the summer 2012 was the worst in my 47 year history. I lost my ex wife over the summer, and held quite the pity party for myself. Until a lifelong high school friend's wife slapped me several times and told me she missed the guy i was before I married. So i'm back, never really left just hiding in the shadows and watching. I would like to so bold as to possibly make suggestion, but first I would like to thank and pat the Admin and Mods on the back your all doing a great job keep it up. Now if I may be so bold, I am also part an Automotive Forum and for those so called problem threads, political or touchy for whatever reason we have an adult section, no not that kind of adult get your minds out of the gutter. still the member must be over 18 to get in and logged in to see that we have such a section I understand that means more work but maybe that might be the suggestion after with so many adults under one roof crap happens, feelers get hurt. Sometimes it just takes a simple question for people to cry foul, and then the wrong people get banned or poo pooed. Heck I'm most likely getting someone's dander up with my suggestion and statement,oh well just a thought something to think about. ... ... ... David . ... ... ... aka niteshift.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well , welcome back to bca,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome back?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back David!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

welcome back nightshift.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

welcome back!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome back.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome. What type of fish do you keep?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to BCA


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Hey Welcome back man


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------

